
Twitter's $500,000 promote ads challenge - mgalka
https://blog.twitter.com/2016/promote-ads-api-challenge
======
mgalka
Wonder what the avg life span is of businesses who have built tools like this
in the past. Instead of offering a cash prize, they should just promise the
winner they won't depreciate its API calls with the next update.

